# Male bashing? Nahhhhh



## Mr. P (Feb 8, 2006)

SUMMER CLASSES FOR MEN 
AT THE LEARNING CENTER FOR ADULTS 

REGISTRATION MUST BE COMPLETED By  FEB. 15th. NEW CLASSES FORMING. 


NOTE: DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY AND DIFFICULTY LEVEL 
OF THEIR CONTENTS, CLASS SIZES WILL BE LIMITED TO 8 PARTICIPANTS MAXIMUM. 


Class 1 
How To Fill Up The Ice Cube Trays --- Step by Step, with Slide Presentation. 
**** I guess she still lives in the 70s, before icemakers were common in most every home.
Meets 4 weeks, Monday and Wednesday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. 

Class 2 
The Toilet Paper Roll --- Does It Change Itself? 
Round Table Discussion. 
****Nope, thats a womans job.
Meets 2 weeks, Saturday 12:00 for 2 hours. 

Class 3 
Is It Possible To Urinate Using The Technique Of Lifting The Seat and 
Avoiding The Floor, Walls and Nearby Bathtub? --- 
Group Practice. 
****If it were wed do it. We have a reason for leaving the seat up ya know.
Meets 4 weeks, Saturday 10:00 PM for 2 hours. 


Class 4 
Fundamental Differences Between The Laundry Hamper and The Floor --- 
Pictures and Explanatory Graphics. 
Same, same, everyone knows things on the floor are dirty, geezzzzz.
Meets Saturdays at 2:00 PM for 3 weeks. 

Class 5 
After Dinner Dishes --- Can They Levitate and Fly Into The Kitchen Sink? 
Examples on Video.
***Dont be stupid, thats why women clear the table. 
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning 
at 7:00 PM 

Class 6 
Loss Of Identity --- Giving The check book To Your Significant Other. 
Help Line Support and Support Groups. 
***Only an idiot or drunk would do that!
Meets 4 Weeks, Friday and Sunday 7:00 PM 

Class 7 
Learning How To Find Things --- Starting With Looking In The Right Places 
And Not Turning The House Upside Down While Screaming. 
Open Forum. 
***Sounds like a woman to me. 
Monday at 8:00 PM, 2 hours. 

Class 8 
Health Watch --- Bringing Her Flowers Is Not Harmful To Your Health. 
Graphics and Audio Tapes. 
***And sometimes it pays off. To bad its not ALL the time or there would be more.
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 

Class 9 
Real Men Ask For Directions When Lost --- Real Life Testimonials. 
***NO THEY DONT!
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM Location to be determined. 

Class 10 
Is It Genetically Impossible To Sit Quietly While She Parallel Parks? 
Driving Simulations. 
****No, its Humanly Impossible!
4 weeks, Saturday's noon, 2 hours. 


Class 11 
Learning to Live --- Basic Differences Between Mother and Wife. 
Online Classes and role-playing. 
*** HA! How can we when you tell us we CANT do something just like Mom always did?
Tuesdays at 7:00 PM, location to be determined 

Class 12 
How to be the Ideal Shopping Companion 
Relaxation Exercises, Meditation and Breathing Techniques. 
***Ya want a whimp, huh? Get a gay male friend.
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. 

Class 13 
How to Fight Cerebral Atrophy --- Remembering Birthdays, Anniversaries and 
Other Important Dates and Calling When You're Going To Be Late. 
*****Nag, nag, nag, I forgot what you said, was it important? Nahhhhh
Cerebral Shock Therapy Sessions and Full Lobotomies Offered. 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 

Class 14 
The Stove/Oven --- What It Is and How It Is Used. 
Live Demonstration. 
******They have restaurants, ya know. You cook, I'm going out.
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM, location to be determined.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 9, 2006)

THis Is how feminism is ruining men.  Expecting us to give two shits about their Obsessive Compulsive disorders is too much to ask.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> THis Is how feminism is ruining men.  Expecting us to give two shits about their Obsessive Compulsive disorders is too much to ask.


My goodness! Such bitterness!


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's an interesting question (at least, interesting to ME  )...
*BESIDES* sex, why does a man want a woman as a companion or wife?


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting question (at least, interesting to ME  )...
> *BESIDES* sex, why does a man want a woman as a companion or wife?



Same reason a woman wants a man as a companion and a husband.


----------



## dmp (Feb 9, 2006)

On another board, awhile ago, I edited that very piece to be more 'real'...If i can find it, I'll re-post.


----------



## dmp (Feb 9, 2006)

doh! was on THIS board!




> AWhile ago, gop_Jeff and I replied with 'classes for women'....I can't find it though...so, I'll wing it:
> 
> 
> CLASSES FOR WOMEN AT THE LOCAL LEARNING CENTER FOR ADULTS -
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17672&highlight=REGISTRATION


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> My goodness! Such bitterness!




I'm better now.  I took my pills.


----------



## dmp (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting question (at least, interesting to ME  )...
> *BESIDES* sex, why does a man want a woman as a companion or wife?



Why I want a woman for a wife - by d*Pi*mp.


I want to be married to a woman because the right woman will complete me.  Compliment my strengths and make-up-for my weakness.  The right woman will provide insight and wisdom I won't get; a perspective I may not see without her guidance.  The right woman can make me not just comfortable and secure but make me a better man.  The right woman will become an outlet for my passions and desires.  The right woman will smell nice doing so.  Boobs.  Laughter.  Second only to a child's laugh is the laugh of a beautiful woman - a woman I love; more importantly (sorta selfish) but the feeling *I* get by making a woman laugh; providing daily quick wit (as I'm able).     And perhaps the best thing - With the right woman I do those things for HER too.  It's not one-sided.  It's two individuals approaching this game of life (not the board game, but maybe, if we're bored - but i get to be the blue car) from unique but complimenting perspectives...sharing their intimate lives, passions, fears, joy, and hope...and junk and stuff, or whatever. 


Sorta.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Why I want a woman for a wife - by d*Pi*mp.
> 
> 
> I want to be married to a woman because the right woman will complete me.  Compliment my strengths and make-up-for my weakness.  The right woman will provide insight and wisdom I won't get; a perspective I may not see without her guidance.  The right woman can make me not just comfortable and secure but make me a better man.  The right woman will become an outlet for my passions and desires.  The right woman will smell nice doing so.  Boobs.  Laughter.  Second only to a child's laugh is the laugh of a beautiful woman - a woman I love; more importantly (sorta selfish) but the feeling *I* get by making a woman laugh; providing daily quick wit (as I'm able).     And perhaps the best thing - With the right woman I do those things for HER too.  It's not one-sided.  It's two individuals approaching this game of life (not the board game, but maybe, if we're bored - but i get to be the blue car) from unique but complimenting perspectives...sharing their intimate lives, passions, fears, joy, and hope...and junk and stuff, or whatever.
> ...


Thanks D!
Oh, and the red car is prettier, anyway!


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Thanks D!
> Oh, and the red car is prettier, anyway!



And they go faster too


----------



## dmp (Feb 9, 2006)

...except Don's...cuz he can't drive a stick. :


----------



## dmp (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Thanks D!
> Oh, and the red car is prettier, anyway!




Any feedback on that,besides 'thanks'? I'd like a woman's viewpoint. Am I offbase? Living in fantasy world, etc?


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 9, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> ...except Don's...cuz he can't drive a stick. :



Can too...the S2000 or Boxster I'm getting is stick.


----------



## dmp (Feb 9, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Can too...the S2000 or Boxster I'm getting is stick.




Stop bragging...just say 'I don't have to - I've got a woman to drive my, er... 'a' stick


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> Any feedback on that,besides 'thanks'? I'd like a woman's viewpoint. Am I offbase? Living in fantasy world, etc?


Maybe I've been reading too much C.S. Lewis, and I'm trying to overanalyze things. But RWA's comment got me to wonderin' if most men really feel this way about women.

It seems cliche that women are always wanting something "deeper" in a relationship, and men are always trying to escape. No doubt guys need other guys just to hang out with, tell strange jokes with, talk explicitly about sex and engines, just as women need other women to hang out with, tell strange jokes with, and talk explicitly about feelings and fashion.

As a woman, I can see that male and female personalities complement each other. I need my husband to protect me, to provide for the family so I can be free to nurture the children. I also want him to treat me gently, considerately, to put me first. In return I expect to give him my help, my care, and my ego-boosting admiration, and to put him first. 

I can see how the male and the female "mesh" to complement one another and to fill each other's needs. But it seems to me that most (?) guys think this idea is a load. Now, women have their gripes about men, but I know where they are coming from, when they are serious about it, and that they really do see a deeper value in men. But, not being a man, I don't know if they really want something more than a maid, nanny, and sex slave, or if that idea is just one perpetuated by hopeful women, and men only put up with it in order to get what thay want.

Yeah, I've probably been reading too much Lewis.


----------



## dmp (Feb 9, 2006)

I may lose my 'man' card for this, but I'd trade hot sex for intimacy and passion and committment.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

Why is it so hard to find both?


----------



## dmp (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Why is it so hard to find both?



Indeed.


That, my wonderful lady, is the $50,000 question.

(sigh).


----------



## Abbey Normal (Feb 9, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> I may lose my 'man' card for this, but I'd trade hot sex for intimacy and passion and committment.



What's so cool is that intimacy, passion and committment often lead to... hot sex.  :clap1:


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting question (at least, interesting to ME  )...
> *BESIDES* sex, why does a man want a woman as a companion or wife?


Let's see:

Intimacy plays a big role
A familiar face at the end of each day
Security
Show-offability is a nice bonus 

I think the big factor is you can't get the comfort you get from intimacy with a woman with anyone else. Maybe not every guy needs that intimacy, or maybe some need it more or less than others, hence the disparity in value between guys. Me, personally, the intimacy keeps me sane. It's my coping mechanism. Better than drugs; better than alcohol; better than driving my car through S-turns in the mountains .


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 9, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> What's so cool is that intimacy, passion and committment often lead to... hot sex.  :clap1:


I think you just made about 5 guys on this board have to go change their pants.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Feb 9, 2006)

Class 3 
Is It Possible To Urinate Using The Technique Of Lifting The Seat and 
Avoiding The Floor, Walls and Nearby Bathtub? --- 
Group Practice. 

Meets 4 weeks, Saturday 10:00 PM for 2 hours. 

****Not after sex it isn't****.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> What's so cool is that intimacy, passion and committment often lead to... hot sex.  :clap1:


 Very true, Abbey!

Do I sound like your echo? Seems like I type the above phrase annoyingly often!


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Very true, Abbey!
> 
> Do I sound like your echo? Seems like I type the above phrase annoyingly often!



Hot sex?

Ohhhh.....Very true..

Ok...


----------



## Abbey Normal (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Very true, Abbey!
> 
> Do I sound like your echo? Seems like I type the above phrase annoyingly often!



Nah, I often seem to say that about your posts, too. We just are on that wavelength.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Why is it so hard to find both?



Try looking here.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Feb 9, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> I may lose my 'man' card for this, but I'd trade hot sex for intimacy and passion and committment.



Said the smiling carrot...


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Maybe I've been reading too much C.S. Lewis, and I'm trying to overanalyze things. But RWA's comment got me to wonderin' if most men really feel this way about women.
> 
> It seems cliche that women are always wanting something "deeper" in a relationship, and men are always trying to escape. No doubt guys need other guys just to hang out with, tell strange jokes with, talk explicitly about sex and engines, just as women need other women to hang out with, tell strange jokes with, and talk explicitly about feelings and fashion.
> 
> ...



I think protecting you and providing for a woman CAN be a pretty big load. I bet there are plenty men who would gladly swap roles with you.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey mom4.  I do believe that feminism has caused many women to feel superior to men, not just different.  Men and women naturally have different concerns,  and THEY COMPLEMENT EACH OTHER.  WOmen are more concerned about things around the house, neatness, seat down after, hospital corners, etc, and feel justified berating men for being men and NOT really caring about those things.  We care about other things, security, food, etc.  Complementary means complementary, not, the same. But I know you know that.  C.s. lewis rocks!


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 9, 2006)

FOr whom it may concern, I'm not saying the sign of a true man is peeing on the wall and tub.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 9, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> FOr whom it may concern, I'm not saying the sign of a true man is peeing on the wall and tub.


It's just not being concerned with it?


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 9, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> It's just not being concerned with it?




LOl.  good one!


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Hey mom4.  I do believe that feminism has caused many women to feel superior to men, not just different.  Men and women naturally have different concerns,  and THEY COMPLEMENT EACH OTHER.  WOmen are more concerned about things around the house, neatness, seat down after, hospital corners, etc, and feel justified berating men for being men and NOT really caring about those things.  We care about other things, security, food, etc.  Complementary means complementary, not, the same. But I know you know that.  C.s. lewis rocks!


Yeah, the darn feminazis ruined it for everyone. Men should try to be more considerate about things (cleaning dried pee dribbles off the walls really IS disgusting!), but I'll be the first to agree that many modern women like to beat guys down rather than build them up. And then they blame it on the men for being so incompetant.


----------



## dmp (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the darn feminazis ruined it for everyone. Men should try to be more considerate about things (cleaning dried pee dribbles off the walls really IS disgusting!), but I'll be the first to agree that many modern women like to beat guys down rather than build them up. And then they blame it on the men for being so incompetant.




...and every night millions of people laugh about it on sitcoms and other modern social/type TV shows.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> ...and every night millions of people laugh about it on sitcoms and other modern social/type TV shows.


Some of it is funny. But it has been taken too far in real life. You can laugh at it, but there is also an element of sadness because you know it doesn't just stop with the sitcom for some families.


----------



## dmp (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Some of it is funny. But it has been taken too far in real life. You can laugh at it, but there is also an element of sadness because you know it doesn't just stop with the sitcom for some families.




It translates to ads too - slowly but surely the White Straight Male Father in American media has been transformed from a pillar of strength to a bumbling idiot who is just lucky his wife stays with him.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I think protecting you and providing for a woman CAN be a pretty big load. I bet there are plenty men who would gladly swap roles with you.


It is a big load. What I was referring to was that many men think it is a load of crap (as well as a burden).

But that's why it is a woman's job to help. I wasn't trying to say it was ONLY the man's job to provide and ONLY the woman's job to nurture. Both should be involved in both roles when necessary. But the guys got all that extra testosterone, making them (as a general rule) more competitive in the workforce, and women (generally speaking) have a more instinctive understanding of relationships and emotions, making them better at guiding children.

Yeah, plenty men might be willing to swap roles. I made darn sure I didn't marry one of them.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> It translates to ads too - slowly but surely the White Straight Male Father in American media has been transformed from a pillar of strength to a bumbling idiot who is just lucky his wife stays with him.


Don't buy into the myth, D! You're a man; be proud!


----------



## Bonnie (Feb 9, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Maybe I've been reading too much C.S. Lewis, and I'm trying to overanalyze things. But RWA's comment got me to wonderin' if most men really feel this way about women.
> 
> It seems cliche that women are always wanting something "deeper" in a relationship, and men are always trying to escape. No doubt guys need other guys just to hang out with, tell strange jokes with, talk explicitly about sex and engines, just as women need other women to hang out with, tell strange jokes with, and talk explicitly about feelings and fashion.
> 
> ...



I agree with much of what you said here, and I too have always wondered why it is that many (but not all) men seem disgusted by women, almost as if they feel they need to have one but once they get one they aren't sure what to do with her.  But as I have gotten to know men in general I think much of that impression comes from men talking in very stereotypical terms because they think it's expected that they say certain things or restate the "status quo" when they are out in public.  What I have experienced mostly in private is that these same men are very easy to talk to, have many of the same fears and wants as women only they express those in a different way than women do.  I see men and women mostly getting along pretty well as friends and as lovers/husbands. Because my opinion is that when the outside world detritious is ignored and it comes right down to it men and women are designed to get along and seem to manage quite nicely. JMO


----------



## Nienna (Feb 9, 2006)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I agree with much of what you said here, and I too have always wondered why it is that many (but not all) men seem disgusted by women, almost as if they feel they need to have one but once they get one they aren't sure what to do with her.  But as I have gotten to know men in general I think much of that impression comes from men talking in very stereotypical terms because they think it's expected that they say certain things or restate the "status quo" when they are out in public.  What I have experienced mostly in private is that these same men are very easy to talk to, have many of the same fears and wants as women only they express those in a different way than women do.  I see men and women mostly getting along pretty well as friends and as lovers/husbands. Because my opinion is that when the outside world detritious is ignored and it comes right down to it men and women are designed to get along and seem to manage quite nicely. JMO


Good perspective, Bonnie!


----------



## Annie (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's very difficult to be a man or woman of nearly any age today. I know that when I married, I expected my husband to be a protector and provider. It didn't work out that way, though he 'provided'. He was an exception to what I consider most men, at least those that I know. 

I think the days of 'women' being subservient are over, yet I don't think that women or children can take the metromale answer. I think instead, that women need to give boys and men the space they need, to become the protectors/defenders of our age. Meaning that we have to give our sons the freedom to break free of the imposition of being girls with more muscles. We have to allow adult males to show us they care for women by their actions, if not always in words. 

On the opposit end of the spectrum, though men have made much greater inroads than women at being open to 'constructive criticism', men must let women help them bridge the gap where communication is a problem. (Just take a look at where you had a problem with 'co-workers' and such in your last evaluation.)

Women for that past 20 years or so, have been given a free pass to criticise men for everthing from their failure to succeed to the breakdown of the family. Seems to me, we need a leveling of the playing field.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> It is a big load. What I was referring to was that many men think it is a load of crap (as well as a burden).
> 
> But that's why it is a woman's job to help. I wasn't trying to say it was ONLY the man's job to provide and ONLY the woman's job to nurture. Both should be involved in both roles when necessary. But the guys got all that extra testosterone, making them (as a general rule) more competitive in the workforce, and women (generally speaking) have a more instinctive understanding of relationships and emotions, making them better at guiding children.
> 
> Yeah, plenty men might be willing to swap roles. I made darn sure I didn't marry one of them.



exactly.  being competitive and being nurturing are almost opposites.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 10, 2006)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I think it's very difficult to be a man or woman of nearly any age today. I know that when I married, I expected my husband to be a protector and provider. It didn't work out that way, though he 'provided'. He was an exception to what I consider most men, at least those that I know.
> 
> I think the days of 'women' being subservient are over, yet I don't think that women or children can take the metromale answer. I think instead, that women need to give boys and men the space they need, to become the protectors/defenders of our age. Meaning that we have to give our sons the freedom to break free of the imposition of being girls with more muscles. We have to allow adult males to show us they care for women by their actions, if not always in words.
> 
> ...



Good points kathianne.    If, however, taking care of the household and raising kids is considered subservient drudgery, maybe you married the wrong guy.  It should be an act of love.  Feminism has removed the love from women's hearts.  some of them.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting question (at least, interesting to ME  )...
> *BESIDES* sex, why does a man want a woman as a companion or wife?



I'm a bit confused by the question--are you asking why men want to be around women at all ?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 10, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused by the question--are you asking why men want to be around women at all ?



I don't think she's asking that...  But I think the answer is simple..  Everyone wants to love someone, and to feel loved.  There's no feeling like it in the world.  If simple, actual love (not lust, not "fondness", etc) exists between two people, everything else just eventually works itself out.


----------



## dmp (Feb 10, 2006)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I don't think she's asking that...  But I think the answer is simple..  Everyone wants to love someone, and to feel loved.  There's no feeling like it in the world.  If simple, actual love (not lust, not "fondness", etc) exists between two people, everything else just eventually works itself out.




Further - everything BUT love/chemistry/whatever can be 'taught'.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a book that I think many of you should read.  It's called "Wild at Heart: Discovering the Secret of a Man's Soul," found here at [ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0785268839/102-4354348-9397747?v=glance&n=283155]amazon.com[/ame].

It explores true, Godly masculinity and discusses how society turns young, ambitious adventurous boys into either miserable shells who simply drudge through life becuase they think they're supposed to or into lecherous SOBs who think the only thing there is to life is sex.  God made men to be men, and it's about time we start acting like it.

Every man, at his core, wants three basic things:  a battle to fight, a journey to go on, and woman to share it (the journey, not the battle) with and protect.  God did not make metrosexual and woman, he made *MAN* and woman.  Despite this, however, men keep buying into the society that has bought the feminist agenda and believes that battles are violent and evil, journeys are wastes of time, and women don't need protecting.

Some good examples he uses are in movies and other stories that show men acting like men.  A good one is Braveheart.  William Wallace fights his battle against the English for the journey of Scottish independance, but does so cautiously to protect his woman.  When his wife is killed, he brings one of the most powerful countries in the world to its very knees.  ROOTS is another good one, as the main character constantly strives to improve his lot as a slave, despite the torture, but becomes safer and less defiant when his family comes along, because he wants to protect them.

That, not this metrosexual bullcrap, is how men should act, and, according to many experts I've heard speak, if women would just let men act like that, they'd probably find it very attractive.  Too many men try to satisfy these tendancies through work or womanizing, but it's never enough.  Men need to be men, and, well, we need to be man enough to stand up to the feminazis and say 'no.'

I think Mom4 is spot on with she's saying.

Peeing on the wall is not manly.  Men should have good enough aim to actually hit the toilet.  Clean that crap up and maybe next time you'll be able get it right.  You don't expect your wife to clean up after you miss the bear that's charging you, do you?

I'm going to go eat some red meat and clean my gun now.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> I have a book that I think many of you should read.  It's called "Wild at Heart: Discovering the Secret of a Man's Soul," found here at amazon.com.
> 
> It explores true, Godly masculinity and discusses how society turns young, ambitious adventurous boys into either miserable shells who simply drudge through life becuase they think they're supposed to or into lecherous SOBs who think the only thing there is to life is sex.  God made men to be men, and it's about time we start acting like it.
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Said1 (Feb 10, 2006)

One thing that surprised me (after having a child that is) is how natural it was to actually fall into those sterotypcial no-no roles femanazis are always screaming about. 

Does that make sense? I've always had trouble trying to articualte that, I usually get booed before I have a chance to finish.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> One thing that surprised me (after having a child that is) is how natural it was to actually fall into those sterotypcial no-no roles femanazis are always screaming about.
> 
> Does that make sense? I've always had trouble trying to articualte that, I usually get booed before I have a chance to finish.


*BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Said1 (Feb 10, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> *BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




 :gross2: 


Seriously though, it's true. Instinct takes over.


----------



## dmp (Feb 10, 2006)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> I'm going to go eat some red meat and clean my gun now.



If you had a wife, you wouldn't have to handle your gun by yourself..

"This is my rifle, this is my gun....this is for killing this is for fun"


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 10, 2006)

dmp said:
			
		

> If you had a wife, you wouldn't have to handle your gun by yourself..
> 
> "This is my rifle, this is my gun....this is for killing this is for fun"


Ooooooooooo Do I remember THAT lesson!!! Cept we had M-16s.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 10, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Huh?



http://www.rif.org


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 10, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> :gross2:
> 
> 
> Seriously though, it's true. Instinct takes over.



It certainly is supposed to however there are exceptions where mothers are simply horrible at it as we have seen in the news recently. Same with fathers.
Intervention or assistance will help make sure the child doesn't grow up to continue the same shitty pattern of parenting.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> http://www.rif.org


http://www.xanga.com/groups/group.aspx?id=820036


----------



## Bonnie (Feb 10, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> One thing that surprised me (after having a child that is) is how natural it was to actually fall into those sterotypcial no-no roles femanazis are always screaming about.
> 
> Does that make sense? I've always had trouble trying to articualte that, I usually get booed before I have a chance to finish.



It makes perfect sense to me although not a mom, but society itself does I think leave people always questioning what comes naturally to us and how we sometimes fight it just to fight it because we think if we're not we are being a door mat.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Huh?



Guess I was just a little too subtle.  As a guy, you're supposed to have good aim, and if you don't, you're supposed to pretend you do.  I'm basically saying that if your aim sucks in the bathroom, it probably sucks while hunting, and you wouldn't make your wife clean up the mess you caused by missing while hunting, would you?


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Every man, at his core, wants three basic things:  a battle to fight, a journey to go on, and woman to share it (the journey, not the battle) with and protect.


Is that the same guy who wrote _Raising a Modern Day Knight_? That is the exact thing he says in that book!

Good stuff!


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> One thing that surprised me (after having a child that is) is how natural it was to actually fall into those sterotypcial no-no roles femanazis are always screaming about.
> 
> Does that make sense? I've always had trouble trying to articualte that, I usually get booed before I have a chance to finish.


No boos here!


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Guess I was just a little too subtle.  As a guy, you're supposed to have good aim, and if you don't, you're supposed to pretend you do.  I'm basically saying that if your aim sucks in the bathroom, it probably sucks while hunting, and you wouldn't make your wife clean up the mess you caused by missing while hunting, would you?


No I got it. Just didn't "get it" Don't think I will, but that's ok.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Is that the same guy who wrote _Raising a Modern Day Knight_? That is the exact thing he says in that book!
> 
> Good stuff!



Different author, same point.  It's been a while since I looked at the book I referenced, and it was part of a Sunday School class, so I can't always remember what was actually in the book as opposed to what was said in class.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused by the question--are you asking why men want to be around women at all ?


Kind of. In my mind, all those picky little rules and sensitivities may be annoying to a man. But, isn't that what a woman is supposed to do for a man? By bringing feelings and hospital corners into the spotlight, by this influence a man can become more civilized and unselfish. 

I just wondered if men actually see this as a GOOD thing, or whether they just put up with it to get sex and service.

And, once again, I'm not saying a woman should be in control of a man, forcing him to do all this stuff to make him less of a "pig." 

But sex and service can serve as motivators to make a man DESIRE to be more considerate, protective, etc.

The question is, do men see it this way, or do they really only want the sex and service, and go along with the other stuff just to get that?


----------



## GotZoom (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Kind of. In my mind, all those picky little rules and sensitivities may be annoying to a man. But, isn't that what a woman is supposed to do for a man? By bringing feelings and hospital corners into the spotlight, by this influence a man can become more civilized and unselfish.
> 
> I just wondered if men actually see this as a GOOD thing, or whether they just put up with it to get sex and service.
> 
> ...



If the man only sees the woman as someone to provide "sex and service," then he does what he has to in order to get "sex and service."

If that is all he wants, it's cheaper to buy a hooker.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Kind of. In my mind, all those picky little rules and sensitivities may be annoying to a man. But, isn't that what a woman is supposed to do for a man? By bringing feelings and hospital corners into the spotlight, by this influence a man can become more civilized and unselfish.
> 
> I just wondered if men actually see this as a GOOD thing, or whether they just put up with it to get sex and service.
> 
> ...



This reminds me a little of my recent thread about romantic weekends. I was wondering if men went along with the time and expense of those just for guaranteed sex. The same basic idea in your thread, but you asked a much bigger question. I wonder why this is on our minds...


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> This reminds me a little of my recent thread about romantic weekends. I was wondering if men went along with the time and expense of those just for guaranteed sex. The same basic idea in your thread, but you asked a much bigger question. I wonder why this is on our minds...


Valentine's Day?


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> This reminds me a little of my recent thread about romantic weekends. I was wondering if men went along with the time and expense of those just for guaranteed sex. The same basic idea in your thread, but you asked a much bigger question. I wonder why this is on our minds...



Many do, but the true measure of the romantic weekend is what constitutes the weekend.  Many women, in fact, choose 'romantic' getaways at places they know their man won't like, basically saying that he's getting sex out of it, and that's all he really wants, so why does it matter where we go?

If you go to some girly spa and spend the weekend taking mud baths, getting manicures, etc., the only thing the guys gets is sex and a massage, and then it's not really that romantic.

On the other hand, if you can pick someplace you both enjoy and either take turns picking activities or just pick ones you both like, then you have a romantic weekend instead of a girl weekend with the man just tagging along for the sex.

The idea that a romantic weekend is basically something romantic for the woman and sex for the man prepetuates the idea that only men want sex, which is one of the biggest, controlling lies of the dating world.  In fact, the best way to throw your typical pickup bar/club woman for a loop is letting her know you don't want sex.  The annoying part for me is that I really don't want sex until I'm married, and turning down sex just makes the girl want you more.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Kind of. In my mind, all those picky little rules and sensitivities may be annoying to a man. But, isn't that what a woman is supposed to do for a man? By bringing feelings and hospital corners into the spotlight, by this influence a man can become more civilized and unselfish.
> 
> I just wondered if men actually see this as a GOOD thing, or whether they just put up with it to get sex and service.
> 
> ...


I definitely have been and want to continue to be improved by my gf. She knows what parts about me to leave alone, and what parts to try and cultivate something better out of me, and I wouldn't want to imagine the selfish asshole I'd be without her.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Many women, in fact, choose 'romantic' getaways at places they know their man won't like, basically saying that he's getting sex out of it, and that's all he really wants, so why does it matter where we go?


I disagree. What's led you to this opinion?


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I definitely have been and want to continue to be improved by my gf. She knows what parts about me to leave alone, and what parts to try and cultivate something better out of me, and I wouldn't want to imagine the selfish asshole I'd be without her.


Exactly what I wanted to know. Thank you.

Oh, and.... AAAWWWWW!


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 10, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I disagree. What's led you to this opinion?



Notice I said many, not most, or a majority of, or that this is typical, but I have seen it happen...to miserable, whipped, sex-starved excuses for men who won't stand up for themselves because they've bought the feminazi movement hook, line, and sinker.  It's pretty rare, but it's not rare enough, in my opinion.

Oh, and as for the little annoyances, it's possible that many of these guys have seen far too many girls in high school who, basically, try to neuter them, so now it's a knee-jerk.  But I'm no psychologist, so I could very well be quite wrong.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Notice I said many, not most, or a majority of, or that this is typical, but I have seen it happen...to miserable, whipped, sex-starved excuses for men who won't stand up for themselves because they've bought the feminazi movement hook, line, and sinker.  It's pretty rare, but it's not rare enough, in my opinion.


I wouldn't use the word "many" to describe something that's "pretty rare," but ok, I get what you're saying


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 10, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I definitely have been and want to continue to be improved by my gf. She knows what parts about me to leave alone, and what parts to try and cultivate something better out of me, and I wouldn't want to imagine the selfish asshole I'd be without her.



You got a mother for a girlfriend????


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> You got a mother for a girlfriend????


Nope.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Kind of. In my mind, all those picky little rules and sensitivities may be annoying to a man. But, isn't that what a woman is supposed to do for a man? By bringing feelings and hospital corners into the spotlight, by this influence a man can become more civilized and unselfish.
> 
> I just wondered if men actually see this as a GOOD thing, or whether they just put up with it to get sex and service.
> 
> ...


It's annoying to a man. Men get dominated and corrected all day, at work.  THis is not to say they only want sex and service.  They just don't want to hear about their shoes not being aligned properly or a pair of pants put on the bed instead of in the closet.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> It's annoying to a man. Men get dominated and corrected all day, at work.  THis is not to say they only want sex and service.  They just don't want to hear about their shoes not being aligned properly or a pair of pants put on the bed instead of in the closet.


That's why a woman is supposed to use her "arts" and "wiles" to get them to line up their shoes, instead of nagging. Also, a smart woman (and a smart man, too, for that matter) will pick her battles. Are the shoes really that important in the grand scheme? Probably not. I'd focus on the BIG things first... like that pee on the wall!

I'm also a believer in giving a guy his space. It helps.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> That's why a woman is supposed to use her "arts" and "wiles" to get them to line up their shoes, instead of nagging. Also, a smart woman (and a smart man, too, for that matter) will pick her battles. Are the shoes really that important in the grand scheme? Probably not. I'd focus on the BIG things first... like that pee on the wall!
> 
> I'm also a believer in giving a guy his space. It helps.



I think I could live with you.  Theoretically.  That's a good point about choosing battles.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I think I could live with you.  Theoretically.  That's a good point about choosing battles.


I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> I'll take that as a compliment!



For sure, baby!


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Kind of. In my mind, all those picky little rules and sensitivities may be annoying to a man. But, isn't that what a woman is supposed to do for a man? By bringing feelings and hospital corners into the spotlight, by this influence a man can become more civilized and unselfish.
> 
> I just wondered if men actually see this as a GOOD thing, or whether they just put up with it to get sex and service.
> 
> ...



This sounds like you are trying to raise a pet without taking away all his spirit so he can still run the rat race the next day.


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> This sounds like you are trying to raise a pet without taking away all his spirit so he can still run the rat race the next day.


Why do you say that?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Feb 10, 2006)

mom4 said:
			
		

> Why do you say that?


Yeah, dillo, you seem to be eluding towards something in your recent posts on this topic...what are you scraping at?


----------



## Nienna (Feb 10, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Yeah, dillo, you seem to be eluding towards something in your recent posts on this topic...what are you scraping at?


Seems like he would feel more comfortable in a more "modern" type of relationship. Which is cool, depending on what his SO expects out of him. Like you said, dillo, it should be agreed upon beforehand between the parties.


----------

